# Major Websites Made Unreachable by Internet Attack



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

> Major Internet services including Spotify, Twitter, Reddit, the PlayStation Network, Netflix, SoundCloud and a number of media websites were difficult or impossible to reach early Friday.
> 
> ...
> 
> Service providers including Comcast, Cox, Time Warner Cable and AT&T were also affected.


http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/tech/Major-Websites-Taken-Down-by-Internet-Attack-397905801.html?Fffg



> Large distributed denial of service (DDoS) attack on the servers of Dyn, a major DNS host.


http://gizmodo.com/this-is-probably-why-half-the-internet-shut-down-today-1788062835


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I'm amazed at the sheer number of IoT devices used this way....

More


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

And more on this.....


Amid major internet outages, downed websites have lessons to learn


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

And yet more. This is a good read on the sophistication of DDoS attacks....

Here


----------

